# Resources > Education Center >  >  Micro Dreams

## DeadDollKitty

This is something one of my adoptees asked me about, and I can't find anything on them. What are they exactly, and are they lucid or non and how do they come about? Any information is welcomed.

----------


## mdream

Never heard of micro dreams...

Maybe what you are trying to look for is Micro Sleep
_
From Wikipedia:_





> A microsleep is an episode of sleep which may last for a fraction of a second or up to thirty seconds.  Often, it is the result of sleep deprivation, mental fatigue, sleep apnea, hypoxia, narcolepsy, or hypersomnia. Microsleeps can occur at any time, typically without significant warning



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsleep

----------


## Bonsay

I could say that I see them as strong hypnagogic episodes. I'm no sleep scientist or whatever... but from what I gathered from personal experience - daydreaming, visualization, hypnagogia and eventually dreams can be strongly intertwined. It kind of makes sense, since it all revolves around the same things with slight variations in the state of consciousness, state of wakefulness etc. 

I understand these microdreams as the little snipplets of dreams you experience when dosing off. If one isn't in REM (no SP etc.) at the time it would seem to me as a sort of daydream, possibly indistinguishable from hypnagogia resulting from the onset of sleep. On the other hand it could be a non-REM dream, which I really know nothing about. I guess some kind of actual study (EEG?) might give us some clues about the state the person is in.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Micro dreams are dream snippets or complete for all practical purposes , small dreams. These are not the same as hynagogia in my experience but are very similarf. Hypnogogia hallucinations,for me, are biological and not pyschological.  I see wierd lights behind my eye lids (hypnogogia) or I see it in my physical body. Dream snipets I percieve in my head as being oriented in a true separate dimension of its own. However, I am not a sleep doctor either. That is just how I experience it.

I have been lucid in them and also not.  In my experience I get a lot of these as I do WILDs.  For me these micros tell me WILD is close, to relax, be patient & enjoy the ride.

----------


## aarenlainey

I have read little about "micro naps". It that article they said that apparently it's where you're dreaming without knowing it, even if you are awake. I was wondering if this actually happens. I have no idea of that.

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

> This is something one of my adoptees asked me about, and I can't find anything on them. What are they exactly, and are they lucid or non and how do they come about? Any information is welcomed.



Never heard of a micro dream. 

I took a ten minute catnap at lunch time about two weeks ago and had a random dream in that small span of time. It was kind of weird too because it was like I was semi-thinking while dreaming simultaneously. 

This is what comes to mind when I hear micro dream.

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

> Micro dreams are dream snippets or complete for all practical purposes , small dreams. These are not the same as hynagogia in my experience but are very similarf. Hypnogogia hallucinations,for me, are biological and not pyschological.  I see wierd lights behind my eye lids (hypnogogia) or I see it in my physical body. Dream snipets I percieve in my head as being oriented in a true separate dimension of its own. However, I am not a sleep doctor either. That is just how I experience it.
> 
> I have been lucid in them and also not.  In my experience I get a lot of these as I do WILDs.  For me these micros tell me WILD is close, to relax, be patient & enjoy the ride.



Hypnogogia. Now that is pretty cool. I see pulsating orbs and geometric shapes with multi-color behind my eyes lids all the time when I focus on the darkness. It helps me fall asleep. Never knew there was a name for it.

----------


## louie54

I never heard of micro-dreams until I recently saw _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ which is currently in theaters. I was wondering if they were real until I just googled it and found this thread lol. Apparently there is micro-sleep which has already been explained.

----------


## spockman

Yeah, I was going to come on here and say the student likely heard about them from 'Nightmare' but Louie already seems to have said it. Never heard of them otherwise. I think I may have experienced them a few times. Maybe not, though.

----------


## victorgostlund

i've gotten (what i think) are micro dreams while drifting off to sleep,     and waking up in the morning.. turning my alarm clock off.. and laying back in bed. then a couple minutes later JUMPING UP and getting ready for school.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I consider micro dreams to be a dream where it feels like the dream is only 5-10 dream minutes in length. They can be non lucid as well as lucid.

----------


## Mascot

A day dream can be considered a micro dream also.

----------


## Puffin

Sometimes when I'm having a "lazy morning", or just vedging in, I tend to doze off without actually falling asleep. Within this period of time, I remember having some quick dreams but I'm only half asleep, not fully. Maybe those are micro dreams?

----------


## Nikkonic

> Sometimes when I'm having a "lazy morning", or just vedging in, I tend to doze off without actually falling asleep. Within this period of time, I remember having some quick dreams but I'm only half asleep, not fully. Maybe those are micro dreams?




i have the same kind of thing first thing in the morning in the shower while i'm just letting the water run over my head and shoulders with my eyes closed, it's not what i would consider an actual dream, but i get plot lines going on in my head and i know what the people look like who are talking but there's no actual visualization, it's almost like listening in on a telephone call.

----------


## spockman

> i have the same kind of thing first thing in the morning in the shower while i'm just letting the water run over my head and shoulders with my eyes closed, it's not what i would consider an actual dream, but i get plot lines going on in my head and i know what the people look like who are talking but there's no actual visualization, it's almost like listening in on a telephone call.



Yeah, I think that is pretty common.

----------


## buzz170

> Sometimes when I'm having a "lazy morning", or just vedging in, I tend to doze off without actually falling asleep. Within this period of time, I remember having some quick dreams but I'm only half asleep, not fully. Maybe those are micro dreams?



I experienced the same thing this morning, makes sense to me.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> I experienced the same thing this morning, makes sense to me.



This happend to me like this: I'm half asleep, and have a micro-dream (or whatever) about getting up for school. I eat, and do my hair, put on my clothes...blah blah blah. Then I get pissed off when I realise I'm STILL IN BED and haven't done any of it yet. It's annoying and disorienting. I felt as if I had already done it.  :Sad:

----------


## mcguinnessdr

I think this is what I had this morning. I woke up and then layed back down for a while, and while I was laying there I was watching a medieval battle. I was really confused afterwards because it was more than a day dream, and less then a dream, and I wasn't asleep.

----------


## zhineTech

> This happend to me like this: I'm half asleep, and have a micro-dream (or whatever) about getting up for school. I eat, and do my hair, put on my clothes...blah blah blah. Then I get pissed off when I realise I'm STILL IN BED and haven't done any of it yet. It's annoying and disorienting. I felt as if I had already done it.



this is a false awakening. it is a good practice to do an RC anytime you are getting out of bed. You can catch several LD's that way.

----------


## dakotahnok

*From what I have heard there caused by not sleeping. You fall asleep real quickly and almost instantly go into a dream. Someones you can see things in real life that wasn't actually there. 

It's sort of mentioned in the new nightmare on elm street.*

----------

